# Genius hunting by freeway



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

So I saw a genius goose hunting on us 23 south if Ann Arbor this morning and his spread was maybe 80 yards off the freeway. Do people really not know what 450feet are.


----------



## GuppyII (Sep 14, 2008)

450 feet from an occupied dwelling, not from the freeway. You can park you butt right against the freeway fence if you want.


----------



## MidnightSun (May 8, 2009)

He was doing nothing wrong legally. Maybe you are the genius?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

MidnightSun said:


> He was doing nothing wrong legally. Maybe you are the genius?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


:lol:

Yep, I have a couple spots that I hunt, both duck and deer, that are less than 100 yds off the road.


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

You can sit just off the road as long as you are shooting away from it. Was told this right from a DNR officers mouth while coyote hunting!


----------



## T.J. (Mar 1, 2009)

I love it! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Good for him, hopefully the antis got a good show as they drove by.


----------



## Marshmonster (Apr 22, 2003)

I had a field I hunted just off the freeway a few years ago. Probably close to where you saw this group. Might even be my old partners you saw! Field always produced for us. We were lined up parallel with the freeway shooting towards the trees to the south so no safety issues there. Was a bit funny when U of M would have a home game and the freeway was completely stopped up with traffic and we'd be dropping birds in front of the football fans. Had a few even death glide or fall against the small barbed wire fence next to the ditch. The looks on the people's face was priceless when picking them up, giving a small wave while their shock and horror kept their jaws on the floor.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Insert foot to mouth. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Genius hunting by freeway > Genius spouting off on message board


----------



## farmergunner (Nov 30, 2008)

You are wrong by the letter of the law. You cannot hunt within 450 feet of a freeway. I have been told this
Many times by the Co. For
My own property even and was told i would be ticketed for it of he caught me.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

FullBody said:


> Genius hunting by freeway > Genius spouting off on message board


 Nice!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Demo410 (Nov 16, 2012)

Another misinformed yuppie!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

farmergunner said:


> You are wrong by the letter of the law. You cannot hunt within 450 feet of a freeway. I have been told this
> Many times by the Co. For
> My own property even and was told i would be ticketed for it of he caught me.


nah, not true.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

farmergunner said:


> You are wrong by the letter of the law. You cannot hunt within 450 feet of a freeway. I have been told this
> Many times by the Co. For
> My own property even and was told i would be ticketed for it of he caught me.


Actually you're wrong...in the law it clearly states that you must be more then 450' from an OCCUPIED DWELLING.....a freeway is not an occupied dwelling. You may have been told that by a CO but I can guarantee if be ticketed you for it, you could easily fight that ticket and get out of it due to that officer being miss informed.....that hunter was 100% legal in where he was hunting....the only way he would be illegal would be if he shot towards the freeway. We hunted a spot that was approx 100 yards from a freeway and always faced away from I when shooting and we were checked numerous times by the CO and never once were ticketed for our location to the freeway.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AntiHuntersLoveMe (Apr 18, 2012)

Somebody get the OP a rule book, he obviously needs it! 

Here, hold my beer and watch this....


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I would post this in the follies thread. Spouting off when your wrong. Been there myself. Just let it go!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lvhuntnfish (Sep 2, 2010)

My ten year old daughter shot her first deer, sitting with me 20 yards of the road. When we packed up, CO stopped with his truck and guess what, HE CONGRATULATED MY DAUGHTER AND HELPED TRACKING THE DEER. He knew the law and I am sure the road is not a dwelling.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

farmergunner said:


> You are wrong by the letter of the law. You cannot hunt within 450 feet of a freeway. I have been told this
> Many times by the Co. For
> My own property even and was told i would be ticketed for it of he caught me.


*Michigan DNR:*
You may hunt and trap within a road right-of-way where the adjoining property is publicly owned. If the adjacent property is privately owned, you must own or have permission from the landowner. Railroad rights-of-way are private property. Trespassing on railroad property is a misdemeanor. You must have written permission from the railroad company to be exempt from trespass.
_You cannot hunt inside the fences along interstates that are posted "no pedestrians_".(This is posted at most on ramps. Not worded specifically about hunting, just common sense says you can't be there)

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7-153-10366_37141_37704-31403--,00.html

*USFS:*
Discharging a weapon within 150 yards of a building, campsite or occupied area or across or on a *National Forest road* or body of water is prohibited. 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10913-243437--,00.html


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

Marshmonster said:


> I had a field I hunted just off the freeway a few years ago. Probably close to where you saw this group. Might even be my old partners you saw! Field always produced for us. We were lined up parallel with the freeway shooting towards the trees to the south so no safety issues there. Was a bit funny when U of M would have a home game and the freeway was completely stopped up with traffic and we'd be dropping birds in front of the football fans. Had a few even death glide or fall against the small barbed wire fence next to the ditch. The looks on the people's face was priceless when picking them up, giving a small wave while their shock and horror kept their jaws on the floor.


Marshmonster...you are my kinda' guy! LOL!!! 
Next time you should bring a camera!


----------



## Mitchell Ulrich (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a Billboard on the property I Coyote hunt just off I-94.

I park on the service drive, get dressed, grab my gear and climb about 15 feet up the hill (which also hides the truck from the Coyote!) and set up in the tall grass. Now I'm looking out on a cut bean field. You just can't get a better and easier covert set up than this, plus the Billboard like most, have lights on them which lights up a lot of the field! 

Works great, but I always wonder what people who see me scrambling up the side of that hill with a 'Sniper Rifle' over my shoulder clad in a Ghillie suit are thinking! :yikes: 

Even tho the property owner and neighbors know my truck, I still make it a point to leave a copy of Predator Hunter's Magazine on the dash board next to where the Vin numbers are located for the DNR or State Troopers to see. Been doing it for years, so far no problems.


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

do not know about legality but seems pretty dangerous to drivers going 70 mph and a crippled goose falls on their windshield.:yikes:


----------



## MidnightSun (May 8, 2009)

farmergunner said:


> You are wrong by the letter of the law. You cannot hunt within 450 feet of a freeway. I have been told this
> Many times by the Co. For
> My own property even and was told i would be ticketed for it of he caught me.


Hey farmergunner,

It takes a big man to admit he was either wrong or just unaware. However it takes a small man to make up a story about a CO telling you wrong info once much less "many times". 

Unless by CO you meant Corrections Officer? Because maybe a Corrections Officer might not be up to date on hunting laws.

So I advise you to A. Look up the law, B. Hunt where ever the hell you want on your own property close to the road or not and C. Stop worrying so much about what others are doing.


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

was it the intersection of 94/23


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

farmergunner said:


> You are wrong by the letter of the law. You cannot hunt within 450 feet of a freeway. I have been told this
> Many times by the Co. For
> My own property even and was told i would be ticketed for it of he caught me.


Seriously? You're gonna keep arguing this, when you are obviously mistaken? Man, you are the one and only ...


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

I had a buddy who insisted that the area between the E/W or N/S bound lanes of a freeway were State land; to which I agreed. However, he maintained he could hunt it because of this fact and that's just what he did. :yikes: Not sure if he ever arrowed a deer, but I know he tried on US-27 just north of Clare for a few seasons.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TNL said:


> I had a buddy who insisted that the area between the E/W or N/S bound lanes of a freeway were State land; to which I agreed. However, he maintained he could hunt it because of this fact and that's just what he did. :yikes: Not sure if he ever arrowed a deer, but I know he tried on US-27 just north of Clare for a few seasons.


Yep, those pieces of land are owned by MDOT, but you are right...they are not open to the public. Just like the ponds along freeways (borrow ponds as us Engineers call them) that are created when they build highways. They are owned by MDOT, and fenced and posted as such. They are *NOT* public hunting lands. I happen to live along a stretch of freeway north of Lansing, and we have several of these borrow ponds parcels right by us. Every fall there are guys trying to hunt ducks or deer in some of them, and my neighbor, who happens to be a county deputy sheriff, pays them a visit leaving his "calling card". Amazing how some people turn a blind eye to a 4 foot wide, reflective sign, with the words "no trespassing" on it :evilsmile


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

Anyone want to bet if farmergunner is going to respond?


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

farmergunner said:


> So I saw a genius goose hunting on us 23 south if Ann Arbor this morning and his spread was maybe 80 yards off the freeway. Do people really not know what 450feet are.


 
well you blew that call Mr! 

i've got a spot that i like to hit a few times each season, where we sit using the fence next to the freeway as a back rest. Nothing better than a slow moving flock of geese coming over the road behind our backs, and dropping a couple once they get out in front of us, for all to see.
I always imagine some yuppies saying to each other something about "look at those beautiful birds honey, i wonder what they're doing, where they're going. oh so pretty." And then they start folding and dropping!! Oh man if i could only see the looks on their faces!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

fsamie1 said:


> do not know about legality but seems pretty dangerous to drivers going 70 mph and a crippled goose falls on their windshield.:yikes:


My dad nearly caught a goose in the windshield of his semi one fall along 75 south. I've seen the damage flying turkeys do to a vehicle I'm sure a goose isn't much less damage. My brother peeled a drake mallard years ago with his car in the middle of the night and even that did some damage to the grill.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ha! I bet farmergunner feels like a fool now.


----------



## RyanV (Oct 7, 2009)

Do you guys have animosity towards farmergunner from past postings he has made? 

Just curious, he made a mistake, he did not hurt anyone. Seems like i am missing something.

Ryan V


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

RyanV said:


> Do you guys have animosity towards farmergunner from past postings he has made?
> 
> Just curious, he made a mistake, he did not hurt anyone. Seems like i am missing something.
> 
> Ryan V


Perhaps post #11, his 2nd post added to the negative replies. Seems very unlikely that a real CO would not know the rule, most of us do. That would make post #11 a complete lie when he had the chance to say, "sorry, I made a mistake".
I can see where someone might believe the myth that you can't hunt from the road or the shoulder of the road, but believing that you need to be 450 ' from a road indicates that someone is not thinking at all.

L & O


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

RyanV said:


> Do you guys have animosity towards farmergunner from past postings he has made?
> 
> Just curious, he made a mistake, he did not hurt anyone. Seems like i am missing something.
> 
> Ryan V


Several reasons that farmergunner is getting tossed around like a seal between the sharks...

1. Slow time of the year for most everyone...bored
2. There was not a swift acknowledgment by the author that he may be wrong 
3. Post #11 
4. This place is like a bar at 10pm...careful what you publicly that your SO sure of....likely to get a response....


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

ahartz said:


> Several reasons that farmergunner is getting tossed around like a seal between the sharks...
> 
> 1. Slow time of the year for most everyone...bored
> 2. There was not a swift acknowledgment by the author that he may be wrong
> ...


Post number 11 kinda goes along the.....

"Better to be thought of as a fool, than to open your mouth and remove all doubt."


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Totally legal, UNLESS--- Only fields that I know of that would be illegal to do would be on US 23 south of Bemis Rd, west side of highway. We made the mistake one time about 12 years ago. Got permission from the farmer to hunt his field. He said sure hate those flying rats. 
Come to find out he was leasing it from the Burea of Corrections. They infact didn't like us hunting there. 

Long story short after getting a ticket and court it was all straightened out.

So unless it was one of these fields... Keep the Sky Rats dropping!


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

Been there and done that on posting something that is wrong. Let's not belittle the OP to the point of no return here. We all make mistakes.


----------

